# USCG HITRON



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

Homeplate: KVQQ











www.uscg.mil

www.gocoastguard.com

https://coastguard.dodlive.mil/tag/hitron/

www.special-ops.org/us-coast-guard-hitron/

www.coastguardnews.com/category/security/drug-interdiction/

www.verticalmag.com/features/stemming-the-tide.html?amp

www.facebook.com/UScoastguard

www.twitter.com/uscoastguard?lang=en

www.instagram.com/uscg/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Coast_Guard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_Interdiction_Tactical_Squadron

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurocopter_MH-65_Dolphin

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Air_Station_Cecil_Field


























www.southcom.mil/MEDIA/NEWS-ARTICLES/Article/1133227/coast-guard-offloads-approximately-16-tons-of-cocaine-in-port-everglades/

www.dvidshub.net/video/740757/coast-guard-hitron-aircrew-engages-suspected-smuggling-vessel-eastern-pacific-ocean


----------



## jerry old (Jan 20, 2021)

Brave guy


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

Which one?

BTW: Can you believe 16 tons of snort? I mean 16 ounces or pounds or kilos but 16 tons? Somebody surely got beheaded over that loss.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 20, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Which one?
> 
> BTW: Can you believe 16 tons of snort? I mean 16 ounces or pounds or kilos but 16 tons? Somebody surely got beheaded over that loss.







Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Tony



Perfect Tony, puuuurrrrrrrrrrrfect.


----------

